# Got my SR20 in and running. *pics* *vid*



## BoostedVR4 (Sep 12, 2004)

I haven't touched the body yet (no comments on the wheels please, they came with the car) so you have to be fair. I hit my 1st dear ever with the car 3 days after buying it. I have coilovers and wheels coming, along with a new bumper. Then it will be painted. Also, I've installed the catback since taking the pics/filming the vid. 

I have done a little over 500 miles of break in so far, I plan to goto a dyno very soon. We took the car to the Englishtown NHRA Sport Compact Nitto race this weekend. I took 130+ pics if anyone is interested. Saw a couple 240's running, but nothing faster than 14.5. Got pics of a nice looking Zenki in the car show (save the paint job)

I also added an Apexi AVC-R. I'm running 7psi on low setting and 12psi on high setting. The car feels really good, but the AVCR is showing 100% IDC at 12psi well before redline. I thought that was kinda odd, and I'm not sure if I should believe it. I'm going to keep it here until I can get a wideband in. Also, I haven't heard much good about the factory head gasket. 

Here is a mod list of what we did, and a link for a fair amount of pictures. The wheels and coilovers have not arrived yet, thus no pictures. I'll try to get pics/vid of the new exhaust up this week if anyone has an interest.

S14 SR20DET
SS tubular exhaust manifold
SS O2 housing w/divorced wastegate
HKS Spec-S FMIC
Fidanza Flywheel
RPS 6 puck w/max pressure plate
Greddy 3” downpipe
Koyo aluminum radiator
Flexalite dual 12” fans
HKS SSQV BOV
Walbro 255lph fuel pump
TT 300ZX fuel filter
Greddy gauges: boost, EGT, oil pressure
Autometer duel gauge pod
Westco slim battery
NISMO motor mounts
Gram Lights 57Pro w/RMC 18x8 18x9
Megan Racing coilovers
Apexi AVC-R
Apexi GT Spec Catback

http://taintedmotorsports.com/sr20/index.htm


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

nice when will it be on the road? how much lbs of boost will you be runnin?


----------



## BoostedVR4 (Sep 12, 2004)

Well, I had a link up for a vid showing the car running. But then I got this PM from a MOD:


_The NissanForums Rules state:

No street racing posts/kill stories

I removed the link to the video.

Lew_

I have no idea why he did this.


----------



## BoostedVR4 (Sep 12, 2004)

licklemanbklyn2g3 said:


> nice when will it be on the road? how much lbs of boost will you be runnin?



Its on the road now, running 7psi normally, and 12psi every once in awhile.


----------



## BoostedVR4 (Sep 12, 2004)

Oh now I know. I made a vid showing me running my car thru 1st, 2nd and 3rd gear on a back road. So, when I asked the mod why he took it down, this is what he told me:

_Here's the criterion we use. What if the police saw you driving like that?

How about I send the video to the Sharpsburg police and let them decide. Is that all right with you?

Lew_


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

please, stop the sacrelige, take the wheels off. those are so ugly, you should sell them to someone for 500 though. im sure you could get that easily.


----------



## BoostedVR4 (Sep 12, 2004)

please, stop the sacrelige, take the wheels off. those are so ugly, you should sell them to someone for 500 though. im sure you could get that easily.



> I haven't touched the body yet (no comments on the wheels please, they came with the car) so you have to be fair. I hit my 1st dear ever with the car 3 days after buying it. I have coilovers and wheels coming, along with a new bumper. Then it will be painted.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Factory head gasket should be good for up to 15psi. Form your mods it looks like you could run 13-14psi safely.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

hey boosted, i thought you got in an accident, i remember seeing your car on the 240sx forums. did you get another one?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Pretty nice ride! It's time for some larger squirters! :thumbup:


----------



## s14_kouki_drifter (Apr 18, 2005)

very nice swap ..... extremely clean and nice manifold with it


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

those rims are....fugly. otherwise, very nice


----------



## luka (May 3, 2005)

how's the turbo lag? 3" IC piping (on the intake side) is kinda big ;/


----------

